# remember username in login prompt



## bigdog889 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm new to Vista so I'll try to explain the best I can what I'm looking for.

when I start the machine my login is diffrent fromt he standard login, its more of a school loging deal where you have to hit Ctrl+Alt+delete to get to the login promt and what I am wodering is if there was a way to remember the last person's login name so that iIdont have to type it in every time I restart my machine. I know XP had that option but I'm not sure if that changed in Vista.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## olddude2 (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't know if you are referring to the auto-logon feature, but here is a link to Microsoft's Sysinternals page. It has numerous utilities. I use the autologon feature. Use this link and click on Miscellaneous Utilities.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/default.aspx


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Go to the Start ORB and type Control Userpasswords2 into the Start search box.
A User accounts window will open. Select your user name and THEN uncheck the box marked "Users must enter a user name and password to use this computer".
Then select the Advanced TAB and under Secure logon and uncheck "Require users to press Ctl+Alt+Delete"

Paul


----------



## bigdog889 (Dec 29, 2004)

Lead3, Im sorry but I am Um sure what you mean by Start ORB. Also, I am still required to leave the control alt delete option there, All I wanted was when I start my machine to hve my user name there not my password.

Thanks for you help!

-----------------------------------

NM i now understand. i didnt have the start orb i have the clasic view.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

The start ORB is the Microsoft Windows circle in the lower left corner of the screen where the Start button was in XP. You could also press the Windows key if your keyborad has that.

Paul


----------



## bigdog889 (Dec 29, 2004)

OK I tryied what you suggested but it didnt do what it wanted. What I wanted to do is leave the Ctrl+alt+delete there and the passwoard area blank. I wanted it however, to rember my user name so I dont have to enter it every time.

Example. I hit Ctrl+alt+delete and it brings up the user name and password promt but all I have to do is enter my password because my username is already still there.

Thanks


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I guess I didn't understand what you wanted. I reconfigured my system to use ctl+alt+del and to require user passwords. I have two users. What I get when I select Ctl+Alt+Del is a screen that show icons for both my user accounts with the user name underneath. When I select the desired account by clicking on the icon I get a Password screen for the user I selected in the previous screen without having to enter the user name.
If you don't get the user icons but just one that requires a user name as well as a password. Open Regedit and go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \Software \Microsoft \Windows \CurrentVersion \Policies \System

The following value should be set to 0

DontDisplayLastUserName = 0

Please be carefull with the registry. Back up the key before changing


Are you on a domain? Which version of Vista do you have?

Paul


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're not familiar with the registry, use security policy instead.
In (classic) control panel, go to administrative tools, local security policy. Look under local policies, security options. For "Interactive logon: do not display last user name" double click and set to disabled.

P.S: That tip with control userpasswords2 was amazing. I'd never seen it before and I wish Microsoft wouldn't hide something so useful. That's how user management looked like in Windows 2000.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Unfortunately local security policy is not available in Home Premium. If he has Ultimate or Business, then yes that is what I would do as well.

Paul


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah! Thanks for the info. I use Vista Ultimate, and it often slips my mind that most people have a stripped-down version of that.


----------

